# Norco Truax Rock Shox Reverb



## tschibi (21. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Norco Truax Grösse S. Nun möchte ich eine Rock Shox Reverb verbauen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das überhaupt passt, da der S-Rahmen eine sehr geringe Einstecktiefe hat.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Welche Grösse müste ich nehem 355mm oder 380mm?

Gruss und Danke


----------



## Berghase (21. März 2012)

Hallo

du musst das selber messen. Wir können doch nicht wissen, wie weit oben du den Sattel brauchst. Aber ich vermute mal, das du eher das Problem haben wirst, das du den Sattel nicht genug weit nach unten bringst.

Beim meinem Truax in Grösse M musste das Sattelrohr ausgerieben werden. Sonst hätte ich den Sattellift nicht genug weit versenken können.

Generell musst du z.B. 380mm minus die 125mm rechnen. Dann sind etwa noch 7cm nicht versenkbar. Der Rest ist die Sattelstützelänge, welche du theoretisch im Sattelrohr versenken kannst.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschibi (21. März 2012)

Berghase schrieb:


> Aber ich vermute mal, das du eher das Problem haben wirst, das du den Sattel nicht genug weit nach unten bringst.


Das sehe ich auch so, weil das Truax eine sehr kurzes Sattelrohr hat, vorallem in Grösse S.

Ich muss heute Abend zuerst noch genau messen, aber ich denke es wird eine Reverb 355mm damit ich den Sattel am weitesten nach unten kriege.

Gruss


----------



## stumpi3 (21. März 2012)

hi, bin gerade auf das thema gestossen, weil ich auch auf der suche nach einem truax in "s" bin. hast du mittlerweile eine versenkbare stütze gefunden?
welche ist es denn geworden und was schaut noch aus dem sattelrohr raus?

grüße


----------



## tschibi (22. März 2012)

Hallo

Ich wollte eigentlich eine Rock Shox Reverb. Die kleine 355mm.

Ich habe nochmals Nachgemessen:
Bei einem S-Rahmen beträgt die max. Einstecktiefe des Sattelrohrs 120mm. Somit würde bei der 355 Reverb im ganz versenktem Zustand 135mm hervorstehen.
Das ist mir zuviel.

Ich denke das Truax in S (und möglicherweise auch M) ist für eine Variostütze nicht geeignet. Alle Produkte auf dem Markt bauen in etwa gleich... Anregungen / Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen 

Gruss


----------



## stumpi3 (10. Juli 2012)

hallo berghase,
kannst du mir sagen, wie die umsetzung beim ausreiben war?
fachwerkstatt? werkzeug?
wie weit (tief) hast du es ausreiben lassen?
hoffe es hält noch!
danke und grüße


----------



## JKanzinger (22. Juli 2012)

stumpi3 schrieb:


> hallo berghase,
> kannst du mir sagen, wie die umsetzung beim ausreiben war?
> fachwerkstatt? werkzeug?
> wie weit (tief) hast du es ausreiben lassen?
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren! bei mir steht die reverb auch 4cm über und das NERVT im bikepark!


----------

